# My WiFi cant get more then 72mbps



## myrdhin (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello,

I have a Samsung SF310-S03 laptop and I cant get more than 72mbps with a wifi connection.
My roommates Vaio takes 150mbps from the same router so I figure my laptop's the problem.

I've tried to find out if my wifi card is made for max. 72mbps but havent been able to figure that out yet. How do I check that?

There are no newer drivers on the samsung site.
Any ideas?


Thank you,
Myrdhin


----------



## wc00 (May 3, 2007)

M:
What method did you use to determine if your wifi card has a limit of 72 mbps? 

Go to Speed Test : upload and download | DSLReports.com, ISP Information What are your upload & download speeds? 

Please provide info about your Samsung: brand, model name & number; version of Windows [ xp Vista W7 ] & flavor [ home premium, pro, ultimate, etc ], service pack & # of bits; 32 or 64. 

Also, which brand, model & model # router [ ex: Linksys WRT54G ]?

wc00


----------



## myrdhin (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi wc00,

Thank you for your reply. I dont know if my wifi card has a limit of 72mbps. I hope it doesnt. I dont know how to find out. I do know that the status window in Windows says Speed: 72mbps. My desk is right next to it, the speed doesnt decrease when standing 30ft away from it.
My download speed reaches 2.7mb/s (21600mbit/s) and up: 450kb/s (3600kbit/s)
Laptop model: Samsung SF310-S03
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Router: Sitecom WL312-v1 001

~Myrdhin


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi myrdhin,

Will it be possible for you to access and modify the router settings? Do you have the router's User Name and Password?


----------



## wc00 (May 3, 2007)

M:
Where do you find "I do know that the status window in Windows says Speed: 72mbps."? 

A screen shot may be useful. 

***
A screen shot is a term used to describe the capture of that which is on your computer screen. Often, there is a need to provide a remote computer technician with information about your computer.

Events may be such that on occasion, you want / need [ or are requested ] to send a screen shot.

Creating a screen shot requires:
1. a keyboard with a key labeled "Print Screen". This may be abbreviated "PrtScn", "PrntScn", or some other variation.
2. a destination program. Microsoft WordPad, and Paint, which are built into Windows 95 and beyond, as well as Microsoft Word, not a part of Windows will suffice. My favorite is Paint, because it provides the greatest versatility. Paint saves images, by default, as bitmap files [ .bmp ], which are very large files, but Paint can also save files as
jpg / jpeg files which are much smaller. Paint also provides editing features.
2.a. To open Paint
left click "start"
left click "accessories"
left click "Paint".
3. Press the "PrtScn" [ or similar button ] on your keyboard. Mine is about 2" to the right of the F12 key.
4. Open the destination program [ see # 2 above ].
5. Maximize the screen of the destination program.
6. Left "edit" across the top.
7. Left click "paste".
8. Save the file.
a. left click "file"
b. left click "save as"
c. near the bottom, save as type, left click the down pointing arrow.
d. left click on "jpg" or "jpeg"
e. in the area of the file name, enter something descriptive
f. near the top, note the location to the right of "save in".
g. left click the "save" button, lower right.

3.
To send a screen shot, click on "go advanced".

Near the bottom, left click the "manage attachments" button.
A new screen will open.
Left click the "browse" button.
Go / Browse to the location of the file.
Left click on the file.
Left click the "upload" button.
When finished, left click "close window" upper right.

Left click the "submit reply" button. 

***

You noted: "My roommates Vaio takes 150mbps from the same router so I figure my laptop's the problem."
Does your roommate the same type of connection [ wifi or ethernet '?
Are you using wi fi or ethernet? 
If wi fi, try ethernet. 

Which encryption are you using?
None - very dangerous - No security
WPA
WPA2 - the best we have, as of 04 June 2011

wc00


----------



## myrdhin (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi 2xg,

Thank you aswell for replying. Yes I do know how to access my router settings, i've changed about every setting in there  Im not saying it cant be fixed from there though. I didnt know what half of the settings were for. I included a router SS.
(clicking 'N data rate' wil give you the option to choose from 'MCS 0' to 'MCS 15')
The encryption is WPA2(AES) pre-shared and WPS is enabled.

[edit]Oh, if you wanna try and find out if changing one of those settings will reveal the cause. I'll adjust them one at a time and report back here with the result.


@wc00
I included the status window as per request.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From your Wi-Fi card itself, is there a setting that you can change to N or >72mbps.


----------



## myrdhin (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi 2xg 

Unfortunately it seems there is not.
Alltough it maybe isnt of much use to you, due to the dutch you're probably not able to read, I included a SS of my networkcardproperties.

I tried changing all easy value's one at a time. Like 'IBSS 54g(tm)-securitymode' from auto to Disabled. Not knowing what on earth it is for.

But ofcourse didnt bother changing the fragmentationtreshold from its original value: 2346. Because it would leave me with quite alot of work trying every option between 0 and who knows how far it will go :grin:

Maybe my card is just made for max 72mbps, but that just seems weird doesnt it?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may look at the technical details of your Wi-Fi card online, that might be an issue.


> Maybe my card is just made for max 72mbps, but that just seems weird doesnt it?


----------



## myrdhin (Apr 6, 2011)

That brings us back to my first question



myrdhin said:


> I've tried to find out if my wifi card is made for max. 72mbps but havent been able to figure that out yet. How do I check that?


----------



## myrdhin (Apr 6, 2011)

2xg said:


> Will it be possible for you to access and modify the router settings?


When I say yes, you leave that for what it is.. and ask me


2xg said:


> From your Wi-Fi card itself, is there a setting that you can change to N or >72mbps.


When I answer that, you allso leave that hanging and suggest


2xg said:


> You may look at the technical details of your Wi-Fi card online, that might be an issue.


which is the first question I asked in the first post.

And these questions didnt seem to lead to the answer either


wc00 said:


> What are your upload & download speeds?





wc00 said:


> What is the status window? can i see it?


I know you wanted to help, but I feel kindoff rejected for no one trying.
Is there anyone who knows how to check if an internal wifi card has one or more antenna's and/or spatial streams?
Or... how I can retrieve more specific information of my Broadcom 802.11n-networkadapter, like ID nr. just something so that I can ID the wifi card?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

The exact specifications seem to be very hard to track down. However, the fact it adheres to the Wireless N specification dictates that it should be able to handle more than 72Mb/s. I am not a wireless technology expert, I have no idea why it is not reaching the specification speed.



myrdhin said:


> *My desk is right next to it*, the speed doesnt decrease when standing 30ft away from it.


If you are _that_ close and really need the speed you would be better going with wired; up to 1000 Mb/s if you have a Gigabit router.

*Additional note:* If you want to find out more about your card have a look at the Device ID in Device Manager and Google that.


----------



## myrdhin (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi reventon,

Thank you for responding. The exact specifications seem to be very hard to track down indeed. All info device manager gives is: Broadcom 802.11n-Networkadapter .. and the driver version: 5.60.350.21
Through Driver Detective I found this number but that allso seems to relate to the driver: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_7179144F&REV_01

The cable won't work either since I havent got a Gigabit router  Thats why i was hoping on 150mbps to make it faster then cable.

Anyway, I bought two 300mbps wireless dongles for €30,-. That'll fix my problem for good 

Thanks for your time, everyone.


Regards,
Myrdhin


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Wireless technologies aren't often exact. Their specs can be similar, but performance will vary widely between manufacturers, and depending on which device(s) you are connecting to. In my experience with consumer wireless, getting the speeds you are is actually pretty good.

Your external dongles may fix the issue. Otherwise, the only things I would suggest are disabling your security (temporarily) and perhaps changing your fragmentation threshold down to ~1500 (remember the original value, of course) and trying that.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm positive that it would work.


> Anyway, I bought two 300mbps wireless dongles for €30,-. That'll fix my problem for good


Not intentional at all...Never....We are all volunteers and there are so many Threads/Posts that needs answered. We can overlooked Posts as well, again not intenional. Our section is also short-Staffed **


> I know you wanted to help, but I feel kindoff rejected for no one trying.
> When I answer that, you allso leave that hanging and suggest


Please let us know if you have any more concerns.


----------



## myrdhin (Apr 6, 2011)

I understand I brought an unsolvable issue to the table. My wifi wont go faster and I cant find out my wifi card specs.
Thank you again though, for taking the time to look into my problem.

Kind regards,
Myrdhin


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No worries at all....:grin:


myrdhin said:


> I understand I brought an unsolvable issue to the table. My wifi wont go faster and I cant find out my wifi card specs.
> Thank you again though, for taking the time to look into my problem.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Myrdhin


Are you using the new Wi-Fi Adapter? What's the exact Make and Model?


> Anyway, I bought two 300mbps wireless dongles for €30,-. That'll fix my problem for good


----------



## myrdhin (Apr 6, 2011)

*My WiFi will get more then 72mbps*

Im not using it yet, its comming from hongkong so i'll need to have patience.

I ordered this dongle because of the positive reviews.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> VEN_14E4&DEV_4727


Is a Broadcom 4313 it's a rather early draft N spec(modified for laptop use to take advantage of the bluetooth feature) that is most likely not 100% compatible with the later N spec on the router hence the lower speed, you'll notice however it's still faster then your broadband speed so the only place you would notice the difference is on PC to PC across the internal network file transfers or streaming media from the PC to a media device inhouse.

Broadcom.com - BCM4313 - InConcert® Wi-Fi® and Bluetooth® Coexistence Interface for Single/Dual Antenna Designs


----------



## myrdhin (Apr 6, 2011)

Woaw, some intel on the actual wifi card specifications. I couldn't deal with the mystery anymore. Thank god(and wrench97) thats solved.
Still nothing about the number of spatial streams though. Like, if it should be 72 or 150mbps, alltough I'm fairly sure there's no more in it then 72. But now I atleast know the name of that ruddy thing.

Indeed my broadband speed is > my wifi speed, but I need it for transferring large files at home. So thats why I bought two dongles, that way I should always get the maximum speed my router allows.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The early draft n specs were muddy at best, some will only run full speed if connected to the same brand/model router chip as the wifi card(draft n was produced before the spec was actually set and approved so not all draft n stuff was fully compatible with each other).

Another possibility with that particular card, it may split half the bandwidth between blue-tooth and wifi limiting the speed on both, remember it appears to be a modded chip originally designed for audio/visual equipment.


----------



## myrdhin (Apr 6, 2011)

Lame to integrate such obsolete equipment. This updated model is not cheap and no more then 6 months old. The rest of the performance makes up for it though.
Very insighful. Tnx


----------

